# Nipple Biting?!



## nalpakj (Feb 18, 2007)

I have two female fancy rats and the dominant one bites my nipples all the time. She doesn't break the skin but she bites hard enough to upset me. Is this a common rat behavior? If so, what does it mean and how could I potentially make her stop? This is one habit that is definately NOT endearing...
Thanks.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

hrm, how does she get to them?

I have not had that problem at all, it is amuseing. Perhaps they confuse her? Cover them up when she's out like with a heavily padded bra or put some more padding in there. I bet eventually she will forget they are there and things will be back to normal after a while.


----------



## Blackfish (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you playing with them naked? Or do they find their way down your shirt and you just don't wear bras? That's kind of funny. I try not to let my Jujube down my shirt too much, because I know once she gets in there, I won't ever be able to get her out. But she finds ways to do it anyways. I'm allergic to my rattie, and so when she gets down my shirt, it causes a lot of hives and burning scratches.

You could always wear those nipple things strippers wear sometimes. Haha... use them as protectors.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

rofl... im glad my rats cant get in my pants... i would cry...


----------



## sunofsamsa (Feb 16, 2007)

I notice rats tend to bite on protrusions.. lips, ears, my eyebrows, not typically on smooth skin. Though I also find it quite curious that they could just find them through a shirt  I don't play with my rats without at least a full-sleeved T-shirt on, because I don't clip their nails and the skin over my manubrium is fairly sensitive.


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well at least your rat didnt draw blood, the rat i had before rocky clamped on to my nipple twice and now i wont even let my rat near my sleeves. Im telling ya, try to get her to stop unless you enjoy pain, cause it hurts alot getting bitten so hard that you have a new piercing.


----------



## Piggyleehamster (Jul 13, 2020)

MY RAT DOES THIS TOO. The other one I can’t handle as much yet but this one finds them and bites through the shirt she doesn’t make a hole or break skin at all but wth?!?!?!


----------



## BunnyLake (Mar 19, 2020)

Haha it’s happened to me before. I try to not let them wiggle down my shirt anymore.


----------



## Piggyleehamster (Jul 13, 2020)

She does this if she can reach from in my lap sometimes. I’m not naked and she doesn’t even have to be under my shirt. Maybe I should wear a bra more ha. It’s funny to find this thread bc it happened enough that I’m like wait this is weird and google searched. I agree with the poster they must just be confused by things that stick out on the skin???


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Piggyleehamster said:


> She does this if she can reach from in my lap sometimes. I’m not naked and she doesn’t even have to be under my shirt. Maybe I should wear a bra more ha. It’s funny to find this thread bc it happened enough that I’m like wait this is weird and google searched. I agree with the poster they must just be confused by things that stick out on the skin???


My Turvy loves to hide in my shirt. When she was a bit smaller, she would dive down into my sports bra. She never bit - but her nails left scratches all over.
She's bigger now - so she can't fit there ... but if she gets startled while on my shoulder - she'll still dive into my shirt. 
So I totally get it.


----------



## thegreengeek24 (Mar 5, 2021)

nalpakj said:


> I have two female fancy rats and the dominant one bites my nipples all the time. She doesn't break the skin but she bites hard enough to upset me. Is this a common rat behavior? If so, what does it mean and how could I potentially make her stop? This is one habit that is definately NOT endearing...
> Thanks.


I literally joined this site because my rat just bit my nipples through my shirt, I looked it up to see if it was normal, and found this. It hurts so bad, why did she do that? I also have two female rats. I'm not sure about making her stop because this just started, but once she did it a second time I put her away and ended playtime early, I can only hope she learns.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

??? LOL


----------



## ratowner872 (Aug 24, 2021)

I also registered here just because of this too... I also have two female rats. I've had them for almost a year but for some reason today my rat has been doing this, the first time i yelled but just thought nothing of it, but now she's done it like 5 times today?? It hurts and i yell when she does it and move away from her.. I'm hoping she stops this soon. And i'm a man so can't wear a bra 😂 And have my shirt on, i dont know how she managed to do this. Can't close them to a cage because they are out all the time.. Very weird.


----------



## ratowner872 (Aug 24, 2021)

I just noticed this was made in 2007, but hopefully some rat expert will still see this and explain...


----------



## TheInsaneTorchie (8 mo ago)

nalpakj said:


> I have two female fancy rats and the dominant one bites my nipples all the time. She doesn't break the skin but she bites hard enough to upset me. Is this a common rat behavior? If so, what does it mean and how could I potentially make her stop? This is one habit that is definately NOT endearing...
> Thanks.


Omg, my one Male Fancy rat always does this, I'll be minding my own business while he's crawling around, sometimes he crawls onto my stomach wanting pets n such and he will just suddenly bite my nipple through my shirt, like your rat, he never breaks the skin but it causes a second of sudden pain which causes me to get ticked off (I'm never naked when it happens, I don't wear bra's) I'd like to also know why my rat, like urs does this, it's bloody annoying lol


----------



## Danzelza (7 mo ago)

nalpakj said:


> I have two female fancy rats and the dominant one bites my nipples all the time. She doesn't break the skin but she bites hard enough to upset me. Is this a common rat behavior? If so, what does it mean and how could I potentially make her stop? This is one habit that is definately NOT endearing...
> Thanks.


I’ve recently had this happen to me too ! I was even wearing a thick hoodie I don’t know how she even knew where it was, from the comments I see it’s mostly female rats


----------

